# Do you have a Trinity Hymnal?



## JM (Nov 27, 2012)

Last Sunday we sang 'O God, Rock of Ages' (#28) from the Trinity Hymnal. As we were singing I kept thinking this model sound was really familiar and I found a note at the bottom of the page that stated it was from the Sacred Harp Hymnal (something like that).

If anyone has the Trinity Hymnal could you give me the info about which Sacred Harp hymnal it was taken from? Thanks.


1 O God, the Rock of Ages,
Who evermore hast been,
What time the tempest rages,
Our dwelling place serene:
Before Thy first creations,
O Lord, the same as now,
To endless generations
The Everlasting Thou!



2 Our years are like the shadows
On sunny hills that lie,
Or grasses in the meadows
That blossom but to die;
A sleep, a dream, a story
By strangers quickly told,
An unremaining glory
Of things that soon are old.



3 O thou who canst not slumber,
Whose light grows never pale,
Teach us aright to number
Our years before they fail;
On us Thy mercy lighten,
On us Thy goodness rest,
And let Thy Spirit brighten
The hearts Thyself hast blessed.



4 Lord, crown our faith's endeavor
With beauty and with grace,
Till, clothed in light for ever,
We see Thee face to face:
A joy no language measures;
A fountain brimming o'er;
An endless flow of pleasures;
An ocean without shore.


Amen.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 27, 2012)

J.T. White's The Sacred Harp, 1844.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 27, 2012)

Which Trinity Hymnal? There are more than one.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hymn Tune: Wedlock

J. T. White's "The Sacred Harp" 1844.

Arranged by Austin C. Lovelace 1964


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 27, 2012)

The Sacred Harp Publishing Company | Publishers of The Sacred Harp, 1991 Edition


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Which Trinity Hymnal? There are more than one.



I had no idea.


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks folks.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 27, 2012)

Taking a look at this wiki article would be profitable. Reviews the history of the tradition as well as the hymnals available. 

Sacred Harp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JM (Nov 27, 2012)

JimmyH said:


> Taking a look at this wiki article would be profitable. Reviews the history of the tradition as well as the hymnals available.
> 
> Sacred Harp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks Jimmy, I am familiar with Sacred Harp, I just thought it was awesome finding that note in the Trinity Hymnal. (red one) The banjo stuff I try to play and enjoy listening to has roots in the same musical tradition as Sacred Harp and Gaelic Psalm. That melodic, modal, melancholy sound is just beautiful.


----------

